# Gas - and I don't mean for my car



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all!

I swear, it is just one awkward subject after another for me. Poops before, now this.

In any event, Ronan has the singular ability to clear a room. He, of course, is completely unaffected by the noxious fumes he is emitting. I took him off of the Nutro Ultra Puppy and put him on Canidae. When I switched formulas to their chicken type, things got really bad. I now have him on Blue Lamb and Rice, since the vet said a lamb and rice formula can help with this problem.

Anyone else with these issues? Is it a common Vizsla thing? I think poultry is a real no-no for Ronan's system, but I wonder if anyone else has had success in reducing our own carbon emissions. Thanks for the feedback!

BTW, we wish you all a joyous New Year from the east coast of the US!


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

Charlie has the same problem (sometimes...). Our vet told me that this is normal and that he should eventually grow out of it. Over the past few months, I've noticed that he doesn't do it nearly as often as he used to.

That's the only info I have. Any others?


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Rawhides are the worst culprit in our case. I took my young daughter into her first highway rest area men's room last week and she announced that it smelled like Penny, our V.


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Literally LOL at that one!


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rio - our 15 mth V at times is rotten to the core! Nevermind clearing a room - he can strip the paint off a wall  

JP - I thought I was the only one who (at times) shared the same "scent" as my dog. Not really sure how that works ... guess it's one of nature's mysteries.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

it's typical for a body not to be able to break down high levels of protein. Give yourself a bunch of eggs and a whole bunch of chicken breast and I guarantee your body will do the same.
with that being said, Kian is a stink bomb some days. when he let's his beautiful "aroma" freshen the apartment we know it's time to take him out to do his business.


----------



## sofiesmommie (Nov 12, 2009)

My 5 month old V was on kibble when coming home to us. She was terribly smelly, making road trips hard to bare. She was not a proactive eater, just nibbling here and there, unless she was really hungry. I switched to another high end kibble and the same thing. I then decided to try The Honest Kitchen, Embark. It is a dehyrated raw diet. Within a couple of feedings her digestive tract was in line and has not had any fume problems since. She actually went from not wanting to eat, to waiting for her food to cook. (rehydrate) She loves it and we love the fact she has perfect poop with no added gas.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hobie is 13 weeks old and we've gradually switched her from Nutrisource (which the breeder was feeding) to Innova over a 3-week period. I've been so pleasantly surprised at the quality of her, um, "emissions", both solid and gaseous.

She's only had diarrhea twice since we brought her home, and I think it was from too many treats. And along with that came the worst gas I've ever smelled! It was like a warning that the bombs were coming and to get the carpet cleaner ready...

I thought with the Innova being such a high protein food, she'd have constant gas, but that's not been the case.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

A tablespoon of yogurt everyday can help with gas.  Puts the good bacteria back in the system, just like people.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

just a plain yogurt?


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep! Plain unflavored. 

My dogs love it! The cats hate it, so there's no help for their stinky butts...


----------



## Cornbread (Dec 30, 2008)

have been trying yogurt for about a week now. not only has he stopped floating nasty air biscuits but he's actually eating more! YEA! he eat two cups twice a day and get two heaping table spoons mixed in to coat the kibble. 
we've tried all the flavors - even key lime. all a go.
works great thanks for mentioning!!


----------

